

Show HN: A binary tree puzzle game - ndomin

Cozy City is a puzzle game made up of binary trees with 1-3 child nodes (some might say k-ary). There is an endless amount of puzzles using this and if people are interested I&#x27;ll write up more about it.<p>Link to game: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;cozy-city&#x2F;id947286649
======
ttctciyf
What's with the unreachable squares bottom left and right in level 23.
Misdirection?

~~~
ndomin
yeah, they probably shouldn't be there. It's still solvable though.

~~~
ttctciyf
A few thoughts, if you're interested..

I think a "start again" button might be nice - since the most critical choice
is the first square, undoing a square at a time can seem a bit lacking by the
time you hit level 30 :)

Seems a bit sluggish.

Took me a little while to understand you touch only the earth squares, not the
roads and houses, maybe that could be clearer in the tutorial (or maybe it's
just me)

The video on the app store - might be better to include some footage of the
tutorial, it didn't make much sense to me before I understood how the game
worked.

Anyway, I spent an hour or so with it, so I guess it has some sort of appeal..
Good luck!

